# Quick question



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there a comprehensive FX OC thread somewhere here? One that covers what mobos to use and what to expect from the 4100-8150?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

To give you a ballpark most seem to get to 4.5 ghz is expected or above if your Lucky. I have fx 6100 at 4.5 and it's rock solid stable.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

I am looking at a 8120 unless I wait until piledriver. I just wondered if there was just one thread on overclocking the FX architecture


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think you would find that here. If I were you I would wait for piledriver unless you are in dire need of an upgrade. Bulldozer isn't bad but it isn't good either. It gets the job done. Piledriver is supposed to employ higher clock speed to begin with and have better IPC than bulldozer by about 10-15 percent.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No two PC's, regardless of how identical they are in specs, will behave the same.
OC'ing is more hobby than a need with the capabilities of new CPU's.
The simplest solution to getting what you want is to buy a CPU that is capable of what you want and then there's no need to OC and void warranties.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Tyree said:


> No two PC's, regardless of how identical they are in specs, will behave the same.
> OC'ing is more hobby than a need with the capabilities of new CPU's.
> The simplest solution to getting what you want is to buy a CPU that is capable of what you want and then there's no need to OC and void warranties.


Risk and human curisoity of the unknown go hand in hand. Also Occam's razor hardly feels satisfactory 
I appreciate the honest reply however. 

@All: I do plan to wait. I really hope it drops in October...I'm buying the board ahead of time. Likely everything except cpu.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay. Go for fast ram. Bulldozers are sometimes starved because of slow ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Faster (more) RAM isn't always an improvement.
There is a linit to what/how much RAM will actually show any improvements on different Mobo's.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Granted. However in this instance, Darcinator is correct. The AMD FX procs do perform significantly better with 1600MHz memory. 1333MHz and slower memory seem to drastically bottleneck them.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Granted. However in this instance, Darcinator is correct. The AMD FX procs do perform significantly better with 1600MHz memory. 1333MHz and slower memory seem to drastically bottleneck them.


Was going with 1600 by the way  No worries though, I've been in a friendgroup thats been trying to tighten timings since the Athlon days, so I know what i'm going for. I should really do some IC research to see which OC better but I'm getting older and lazier 

I was looking at the AMD branded RAM @ 8 GB. It would double my current DDR2 6400 machine in speed and amount and should be more than sufficient for my needs in the next few years. 

By the by, anyone know which motherboard manufacturer's power phases are the most reliable? I know the numbers are sometimes just advertising gimmicks, but I am looking at various 970 chipset boards...and my local pc shop couldn't answer me....some of them didn't even know about power phases...

I was thinking Gigabyte's UD3...but then there's the Asus Evo....


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Iv had great results with asus m5a99x evo but that's a 990 chipset.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Gigabyte and Asus are both good makes, But i always seem to find ASUS boards can take a bit more punishment via overclocking than other makes. (especially Republic of Gamer Series)

Although I do agree that each CPU differs, so just because one person achieves a speed doesn't mean you will get close to that (stable) or maybe you may get more! that's the fun of OCing...


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

You could always get the 6200 and start at 3.8 ghz


----------

